
Start spending more wisely - talyaull
https://gochange.co
======
talyaull
Change is an Invisible AI that links to bank and credit card accounts,
analyzes money transactions and discovers imperfect financial behavior
(symptoms). It then matches those symptoms with behavioral treatments that are
executed through smart SMS messages (nudges).

